# Climber preference?



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I recently purchased a API outdoors crusader climber was wondering if anybody else used one? Or if not what do you use and why? Gillie


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I use a Summit viper classic. 
Works perfect, climbs well, solid footrest, very comfy, just ONE thing 27lbs. Its heavy for my little 160lb frame. 
I'm selling it and picking up a Summit viper SD or SS. Much lighter.


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

I use a summit Titan. I'm not a big guy weight limit on the Titan is around 350 I think. I like the bigger stand for the bigger bottom platform. I use a compound and have plenty of room to turn on the platform and not worry about half a boot hanging off. The are sturdy and climb great and are a good comfy set for long hunts. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I have used most and if i need to walk in with a climber and need confort and quit, I use my Lone wolf sit and climb. Without a doubt. I just got it and love it.. I like it better than my old API and any summit I have ever been in. JMO


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I had a very old viper and I could never ratchet it good enough to where it wouldnt come apart and i would get to the top of the tree and it would be facing downward which made it uncomfortable. im going to try my API tomorrow hopefully it pans out.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

MuskieManOhio said:


> I had a very old viper and I could never ratchet it good enough to where it wouldnt come apart and i would get to the top of the tree and it would be facing downward which made it uncomfortable. im going to try my API tomorrow hopefully it pans out.


There was nothing wrong with your old viper, you just didn't tighten the bottom enough around the tree. I use a viper and love it, but in most cases at the base of the tree my foot platform will be at a 45 degree angle up, so by the time I reach 25 to 30 foot up it will be flat, the faster your tree shrinks in diameter the faster your stand will even out.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

noodle8177 said:


> I use a summit Titan. I'm not a big guy weight limit on the Titan is around 350 I think. I like the bigger stand for the bigger bottom platform. I use a compound and have plenty of room to turn on the platform and not worry about half a boot hanging off. The are sturdy and climb great and are a good comfy set for long hunts.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


i retired the viper last year in place of a titan. man, i took some great naps in that titan.lol. i need to order the wrap around seat and ill be able to spend the night.lol. the titan is the way to go for sure.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

wildman said:


> I have used most and if i need to walk in with a climber and need confort and quit, I use my Lone wolf sit and climb. Without a doubt. I just got it and love it.. I like it better than my old API and any summit I have ever been in. JMO


yep, best stand ive ever owned is my lone wolf climber, insanely LIGHT and EASY to carry..its pricey but ive had mine for 7 years with out one issue


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I enjoyed hunting out of my buddy's API but the one thing I didn't like was the chain that is used to hold it to the tree. I spent more time messing with the chain than I would have liked to. I prefer to hunt out of a Summit. I feel like they grip the tree a lot better.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Fishlandr75 said:


> yep, best stand ive ever owned is my lone wolf climber, insanely LIGHT and EASY to carry..its pricey but ive had mine for 7 years with out one issue


Gave $250 for mine in new condition off of Craigs list... He was scare of the open rail and didn't like the swival rail.... I have had eye out for one in that price range for a while I got lucky..LOL


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have to say i like my summit viper better than anything elce i have tried. its like being in a lounge chair. i do pick trees with thick bark so the stand digs into the bark and makes them solid in the tree. i just start out with the front of the stand pointing up at about a 45 degree angle, then as i go up the tree it levels out.
sherman


----------



## jkonyesni1985 (Mar 29, 2012)

I also like the summit viper ss the seat is very comfortable, and has a foot rest. I feel very safe in it.


Just looking for Walter


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

How many of you guys use a safety harness with your climbers just curious?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

MuskieManOhio said:


> How many of you guys use a safety harness with your climbers just curious?


Always use it with my climber... However if I'm just in a 15' ladder stand that has a rail around it , I don't wear one


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

wildman said:


> Gave $250 for mine in new condition off of Craigs list... He was scare of the open rail and didn't like the swival rail.... I have had my I out for one in that price range for a while I got lucky..LOL


You sure did!!! That's a helluva good bargain!! I paid nearly $400 for mine years ago.. But like I said.. Well worth it


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I use nothing but my summit. After falling 20 feet with my API the first time I tried it I sold it and went to the summit viper ss. Have climbed trees with smooth bark and still never slipped on me. Not one single complaint at all. I would climb a telephone pole with it.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jkonyesni1985 (Mar 29, 2012)

I always wear my harness. I have a cops jacket that has the lanyard hole So you can layer it under your coat


Just looking for Walter


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Love my lone wolf sit and climb . Light, quiet, comfortable for all day sits and easy to adjust while climbing the tree . If mine got stolen I would buy another the next day. I have had mine for 6-8 yrs . Adding a hazmore seat was a improvement for me.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Lonewolf sit and climb, super quiet cast platform,rubber grip belts, (No hollow pinging on those really cold mornings), and folds flat and compact to carry. Yea its 350$ but it will be the last climber you ever buy, guarantee it.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Can't go wrong with summit. Had them for 15 years and have bought a lone wolf and an API and got rid of both after 1 sit. But it's all in what u want. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I have one more question for you guys how far up do you guys normally climb and what kind of trees are best


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Straight trees are easiest to climb but there's never straight trees and good cover. You but a branch between you and a deer just to break up your outline and they have a really hard time spotting you. So that being said I believe the best height differs on the situation. What's going to give you the best cover? And are you in flat country or hill country? I'd've in a sit area and found that higher as in 20-30 ft works bes in the hills. Flat country I've killed them 8 feet off the ground. 8 ft you're still above eye level and better shooting lanes as opposed to ground or overall undergrowth height. Hope this made sense! Really tired!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I use an API Bow Hunter and it has been good for m, never had a problem. I don't hunt any stand without a safety harness.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

dmgonfishin55 said:


> Straight trees are easiest to climb but there's never straight trees and good cover. You but a branch between you and a deer just to break up your outline and they have a really hard time spotting you. So that being said I believe the best height differs on the situation. What's going to give you the best cover? And are you in flat country or hill country? I'd've in a sit area and found that higher as in 20-30 ft works bes in the hills. Flat country I've killed them 8 feet off the ground. 8 ft you're still above eye level and better shooting lanes as opposed to ground or overall undergrowth height. Hope this made sense! Really tired!!


LOL it made sense I appreciate it!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> i have to say i like my summit viper better than anything elce i have tried. its like being in a lounge chair. i do pick trees with thick bark so the stand digs into the bark and makes them solid in the tree. i just start out with the front of the stand pointing up at about a 45 degree angle, then as i go up the tree it levels out.
> sherman


Saw a couple of posts like this. I have an API and a Summit and that was the one thing that used to bug me about climbers, guessing that angle at the bottom of the tree. Sometimes you guess right, sometimes not. What do you do then? Go to a height on the tree either higher or lower than you wanted, or climb all the way back down and re-adjust the stand? So, a few years back I bought an Equalizer tree stand. It's equipped with cranks on both the platform and seat so you can level it while on the tree. It was made in North Carolina, I believe, and is a work of genius. It's light, quiet, comfortable, and the stabilizer straps that lock the stand on the tree are so simple to use and they work like a charm. Unfortunately, I guess it never caught on that big and I think they're out of business now.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

I have an API climber & it has worked very well. Only issue I have with a climber is finding a tree that you can get high enough & is the right size for a climber. I just bought a Lone Wolf hang on & climbing sticks. I am hoping that now I can use just about any tree & that will open up more hunting areas.

Yes I ALWAYS wear a harness when using a climber, going up & DOWN!!


----------

